# I filed for divore, we had an agreement but now...



## too_far_into_it (Jan 6, 2010)

Well, I wasn't as prepared as I wanted to be, but I filed for divorce an hour ago. I have talked to my stbx about my plans and I thought we had come to an agreement. I was going to file, we would continue to get the other house ready to sell and I would continue to live in the same residence as him until we got our finances together and I could get a place. Now that I guess he has realized I'm serious (he hasn't been served yet so he does not know I've already filed) he tells me that if I am really going to divorce him that he cannot live in the same house with me. 

So I'm in a panic. I've got to find an apartment big enough so that I can have my kids with me and buy a car asap. I knew he was going to do this! He treats me like one of his children and everything is his. I'm going to end up having to file bankruptcy as I cannot pay my credit card bills and rent/utilities/food, or forget the divorce and stay unhappy. I can't forget the divorce so I'm panicked. What am I going to do? Everything is always about his happiness and comfort. I'm quoting him here "I just can't live with you knowing we are over, I can't live like that" so after 19 years of mental/physical/sexual abuse I have to suffer financial woes so he is not uncomfortable for a few months while we work out finances and living arrangements. Oh I wish I'd have kept my mouth shut and taken him for everything he is worth. That's just not me though and I will pay the price for having a conscious. He will be totally fine financially as his Daddy always bails him out!!!!

Not only do I not love him, I'm beginning to hate him.


----------



## someguy888 (May 15, 2010)

Sorry to hear about that. Well he did say that you had to move out if you filed for divorce, and you filed for divorce so... It's an abusive relationship, so if you feel yourself or your kids are in danger then that's justified. It's an unfortunate situation but divorce is a horrible thing and financial ramifications are just one of the effects. You having to live on your own seems premature financially but it is something you've chosen for yourself.


----------



## DennisNLA (Jan 26, 2010)

You may need to hire a lawyer or speak to legal aid and get an emergency order of custody entered so you can stay in your home if he moves out.


----------

